# 1970 GTO Roof panel replacement



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello everyone I am new to this forum. I have just recently purchased a 1970 GTO. A car I have wanted for the last 10 years. Now I have one, however it's not in the greatest of shape. Right now I am going through the car and getting an idea what it's going to take to get her back together.

The roof panel will have to be replaced, it's too far gone. Does anyone know if a 71 or 72 roof panel from a donor car will work or look correct? Has anyone worked with the roof panel replacement skins that you see on Ebay or in catalogs?

I haven't found a replacement for the 1970 roof brace anywhere, does anyone know if roof braces from any other GM car would work?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the fun, as in blood, sweat and tears........
The 71-72 roof panels are the same as your 70. I don't know for a fact that the inner braces from a Chevelle are identical but I would put money on it that they are. I haven't heard of anyone installing any of the aftermarket roof panels, so I can't help ya there. I suggest looking for a donor to get all the pieces you need and to see how it all goes together too......:cheers


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'll have to keep my eye out for a donor roof. 

The car arrived yesterday, so I just finally got to see the roof in person. I lucked out the braces aren't seriously damaged, just surface rust. May be able to reuse with some prep. Only bad thing is the rust has crept into the upper window channel on the windshield.

With some blood sweat and tears possibly some gears she'll be back in good shape.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Josh.AZ.GTO said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll have to keep my eye out for a donor roof.
> 
> The car arrived yesterday, so I just finally got to see the roof in person. I lucked out the braces aren't seriously damaged, just surface rust. May be able to reuse with some prep. Only bad thing is the rust has crept into the upper window channel on the windshield.
> 
> With some blood sweat and tears possibly some gears she'll be back in good shape.


This is an old thread, but how did the roof replacement go? I'm in the process of doing that on my '72 right now and any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------

